# A Hobbyist worst nightmare.



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

So this morning my girlfriends wakes me up, screaming at me: Why don't you throw your dead fishes in the garbage?

I asked her what she was talking about? She said that there was a big Piranha on the floor.

I immediately jumped out of the bed, ran down stair to the basement to find that my biggest fish(Ternetzi) had jumped out of the tank and it was almost dried up.

I remember reading about a member who's fish jumped out but was still alive and somehow the member manage to get the fish back on his feet. So I decided I would do the same, after all I have nothing to lose.

I put the fish into a small 29 gallon tank, I put it up against the tank with a small pump right in front of it pumping water through is gills. 15 Minutes later, I'm happy to report that the fish is breathing and I'm hoping will recover from this incident.

I added melafix and salt to the tank, is there anything else I should be doing guys?

Here are a couple of pix I took:





































Keeping my fingers crossed and hoping my fish recovers.

Hater


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

gotta get a top dude.....how big is he?


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

cueball said:


> gotta get a top dude.....how big is he?


The tank has a top, I have no idea why it decided to jump out.

This fish is around 12". It is the biggest in my shoal.

I'm happy to report that the fish is trying to swim around.

Hater


----------



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

good save bud. Hope he makes it through


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Hater said:


> 15 Minutes later, I'm happy to report that the fish is *breeding* and I'm hoping will recover from this incident.


That's one tough, horny fish!









I'd add some PimaFix too to help prevent a fungal infection.


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

That was a good move with the powerhead. I'll have to remember that trick when I have a fish in similar condition.


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm glad you caught it in time and had some sort of game plan with bringing him back from not being in the water and not being able to breathe. Good luck with him and I hope he makes a full recovery.


----------



## piranawick (Dec 1, 2004)

nice save hater


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Good save man!








I had a little guy jump through a hole about 2 inches in the top overnight and I didn't notice till afternoon....that was a loss!


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

notaverage said:


> Good save man!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not in the clear yet guys. The fish is making a slow recovery but it's not back yet.

It's breathing and trying to move. All the debris on is skin is gone so I added some primafix.

Keeping my fingers crossed and will keep you guys updated.

Hater


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Sheesh the first thing the woman thinks is that you just left the fish sitting on the ground. lol


----------



## vinizuh (Apr 1, 2007)

i had a 4" convict that jumped out. when i saw him he was dry and dark, but still alive somehow. i popped him back in and had a mini jet powerhead at the bottom attached a air hose and he slowly recovered after 2 weeks. he always stayed in one spot and never moved, guess it was the stress and shock he suffered, but he is fully recovered now and chillin.

hope you're guy makes it.


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

Guys I'm hppy to report that the fish is now swiming around on his own and looks like it is going to recover.

Still keeping fingers crossed.

Hater


----------



## delegat (Mar 22, 2007)

good luck in recovery!


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

Guys the fish is swiming around on its own. I think is about 60-70% back.

Adding more primafix and keeping fingers crossed.

Hater


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

I would stop medicating and just let him recover on his own with some nice clean regular water. Or if anything just a salt dose for him.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Hater said:


> Guys the fish is swiming around on its own. I think is about 60-70% back.
> 
> Adding more primafix and keeping fingers crossed.
> 
> Hater


Good stuff.

Im just curious but when people are denied oxygen they get brain damage. Wonder if the P is going to be out of whack?


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

Aaronic said:


> I would stop medicating and just let him recover on his own with some nice clean regular water. Or if anything just a salt dose for him.


The medication is to prevent fungus. After all it was on the floor flopping around for who knows how long.

I've also added salt.

Hater


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

Hater, glad to hear that it looks like its gonna pull thru. Gl bro.


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

Great news everyone,

The fish has come back from the brink of death to make a 100% comeback.

I'm still going to keep the fish in the hospital tank for another week just for observation. Will make sure he is really ready to be back to the shoal.

Hater


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

Wow this is a truely great story, i ahd a similar thing happern to a pleco months back some of you may remember, he was pretty dry and i didnt have a hospital tank, unfirtunatly the tank he came out of was my piranha tank and he lasted 15 minutes.

Really glad its pulling out of this for ya hater.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

good job on the recovery


----------



## 77gp454 (Feb 18, 2007)

Nice save! Glad to hear.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Good stuff!


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

Another solid proof that p's are tough as nails. I just love these fish!


----------



## bamdad (Aug 6, 2007)

great save, wonder how his tiny brain has been damaged


----------



## P-Dee (Jun 1, 2007)

Nice save Hater! 
I'm paranoid one of mine will try to "fly the coop" overnight as well. My p's get pretty rammy in the dark.
Glad yours has made a full recovery

P.S
Did your GF recover when you ran her ass over to get to your fish?? XD


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

glad it survived.


----------



## ben2957 (Sep 17, 2005)

i had a 10" piraya jump out of my tank and die at night. its really good that you found him in time to save him.


----------



## leviathon13 (Sep 11, 2006)

wow, hows it feel to raise the dead??!!! my wife and i brought a turtle who seemingly drowned, back to the world of the living and a baby corn snake who seemed dead from overheating. but a fish??? that's quite an acomplishment.


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

leviathon13 said:


> wow, hows it feel to raise the dead??!!! my wife and i brought a turtle who seemingly drowned, back to the world of the living and a baby corn snake who seemed dead from overheating. but a fish??? that's quite an acomplishment.


You would be surprised how hardy piranhas are........ As long as the fish hasn't completely died, it has a pretty decent chance of recovering


----------



## Prez44203 (Oct 10, 2007)

Congrats on the recovery!


----------



## RAZOR_TOOTH (Jun 22, 2006)

Hey Hater...
Im glad to see your Tern is doing good...
Great job on saving him...

R.T.


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

i did the same when my wolf fish decided to jump out one night.

but then again, they breath oxygen.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

this happend with one of my caribes he was only out of water for an hour tops put him back in and he was fine always try to bring back your p's even if they are barely breathing and took a gunshot to the head :laugh: glad to hear he made a recovery it would suck to loose a fish like that great job bringing him back


----------



## kelrx8 (Apr 1, 2006)

damn that p must be runnin on batteries 
good save


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

happy to hear he's made a full recovery


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

good to hear keep us updated


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

This is why I use egg crate on my 6footer and weigh it down with the glass lids from my 75gallon.
That way, I can use my 4 foot lights as well!


----------

